# Renting in Portugal



## NickyVer (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello all,

Me and my wife are currently in Portugal, discovering the different regions in Central Portugal. Since we consider relocating here, we think it is best for us to spend some time here and find a place to rent while getting to know the property market and the language, make some friend, etc... before we buy property.

This is where I need some help, is there anybody who knows a place to rent in Central Portugal, we would be looking at the region between the Serra Da Lousa and the Serra da Estrela, but other places are considered. We want to keep the rent as low as possible, we only need a small place, but we want it to be decent enough. The most important thing is that dogs are alowed, so a garden is needed, as we will bring our 2 medium seized dogs.

If anyone knows a place, knows a good real estate, ... All help is welcome

Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you can let me know dates and breed/age of dogs, I might be able to help you......... we do have a place (see the link in my signature line) but we have pets/livestock of our own and whilst gentle breeds such as labs and golden retrievers are welcome some other breeds are not. (for the obvious reason)

Comms might have to be done by email or PM because of the forum rules.


----------



## Eddward (May 18, 2015)

*Places to rent*

Hi,

I am from the UK and have just moved to the Lisbon area. We used casa.sapo.pt/EN , which has private listings and estate agent listings all together. You can search anywhere in Portugal on the site

another good site is remax.pt 

Hope this helps

Edd


----------

